# Crescent moon chromers



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Today I was playing in the Grand floating eggs shortly after 5 AM and I was hooking up. It was amazing in part being that it was my first time being successful at night and the view the sky above was giving us. There were so many bright stars out and a kick butt crescent moon to boot. For those who haven't tried the night bite I say what are you waiting for. Pair up for safety, stay in your familiar honey runs and walk slowly. We found floating at a 3/4-7/8 surface speed worked best. There are plenty of glow sticks in Walmart, Dicks etc., that attach to many makes of floats making it kind a easy to see where your float landed. Its cool as heck when all you see is your glow stick and then the bobber goes down and your fighting a fish you cant see but you do see the glow stick zipping around then under then back up it's crazy. We used head mounting lights only after hook ups.


Good luck
Tight lines !
rjl.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I havent float fished at night, but we plunked at night last fall and it was a lot of fun. Some of the guys used bells on their rods, some tied a glowstick on, I just kept an eye on mine. We had a nice drift with a small beach, one guy grilled butterflied pork chops and brats and the grill came in handy for warming up a bit.

I bet it was strange to wade in the dark though. Youre hardcore


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Flowie said:


> I havent float fished at night, but we plunked at night last fall and it was a lot of fun. Some of the guys used bells on their rods, some tied a glowstick on, I just kept an eye on mine. We had a nice drift with a small beach, one guy grilled butterflied pork chops and brats and the grill came in handy for warming up a bit.
> 
> I bet it was strange to wade in the dark though. Youre hardcore


Cooking a brat between holes would be cool,


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

We never moved, we were plunking. Fishing on the bottom w pyramid sinkers to stay put.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I couldn't imagine wading at night, heck I almost fell last trip to the rocky.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Success again. Same time same place and not one cloud. Brightest stars in a week and that Crescent moon was shining. Its was absolutely amazing fighting Chromers at night.


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

Good glow sticks cheap http://www.ebay.com/itm/221629418412?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Spillway said:


> Good glow sticks cheap http://www.ebay.com/itm/221629418412?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Just bought those thanks'. Great deal


----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

Rayman said:


> Just bought those thanks'. Great deal


They aren't very big at 1/8" x 1" or that bright but they do last long.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

They fit under the top band on my Drennen floats perfectly. Nothing else needed. Should show up fine.
Thanks again.


----------

